

Google gets smart glove patent, will possibly use alongside Glass project - krigath
http://www.androidauthority.com/augmented-reality-gloves-google-109752/

======
67726e
I wonder what Nintendo's legal department thinks
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_Glove>

~~~
choko
Wouldn't it depend on the implementation, not just the idea? I haven't read
the power glove patent, so I'm not sure how close they are. Also, I think
Nintendo's patents on the power glove expired several years ago.

